# DIY 12 Volt Power Box



## icebucketjohn (Dec 22, 2005)

Thinking of building a *12 Volt Portable Power Box* for my ice fishing as pictured.







Any idea where I can get the components near the Akron Area or someplace besides Ebay?

Ill need the following:
Button Switches
LED Port
USB Port
Cigarette Ligther Port
Button LED Lights
Fuse Box


----------



## Pooka (Jan 30, 2012)

Wally world, local auto parts, tractor supply/rural king type place, marine store,, those should have some of the parts I would think. 

That thing is slicker than goose goo, I want one!


----------



## s.a.m (Feb 22, 2016)

Think I'd put the plugs on the side, less likely to fill with rain/snow & debris. Jm2c
What's a led Port?


----------



## Shad Rap (Nov 10, 2010)

How much are they just to buy outright like the one pictured?


----------



## ezbite (May 25, 2006)

Shad Rap said:


> How much are they just to buy outright like the one pictured?



$50 and its a regular car size battery, I don't see why you couldn't put a smaller battery in it.

https://www.amazon.com/MinnKota-Tro...MG/?tag=bingshoppinga-20&linkCode=df0&hvadid={creative}&hvpos={adposition}&hvnetw=o&hvrand={random}&hvpone=&hvptwo=&hvqmt=e&hvdev=c&hvdvcmdl={devicemodel}&hvlocint=&hvlocphy=&hvtargid=pla-4583795260727974&psc=1


----------



## icebucketjohn (Dec 22, 2005)

s.a.m said:


> Think I'd put the plugs on the side, less likely to fill with rain/snow & debris. Jm2c
> What's a led Port?


Guess I typed it incorrectly. My knowledge of electrical terminology, components & applications is virtually nill.


----------



## icebucketjohn (Dec 22, 2005)

https://www.ebay.com/itm/Clancys-Po...6:g:n7QAAOSwH8ta4dIk:rk:1:pf:1&frcectupt=true

$109.99 _*Plus $32.50 Shipping!!!*_


----------



## Snakecharmer (Apr 9, 2008)

icebucketjohn said:


> https://www.ebay.com/itm/Clancys-Po...6:g:n7QAAOSwH8ta4dIk:rk:1:pf:1&frcectupt=true
> 
> $109.99 _*Plus $32.50 Shipping!!!*_


He should sell them w/o the battery and he could ship them for $10...


----------



## leeabu (Apr 10, 2004)

I priced the parts to build one and come up with about $100 for parts alone to build one. That is with the same battery and charger he is using which is about $40. Parts mostly on amazon and ebay.


----------



## trapperjon (Mar 11, 2008)

John, a cheap and easy solution is buy a USB power bank, roughly $10, 5v USB leds, $5ish you can charge your phone and run lights at the same time,


----------



## s.a.m (Feb 22, 2016)

How about a jump pack, the kind for starting cars. The nicer ones have the ports.https://www.walmart.com/ip/Stanley-...MIzq_ujd-M3wIVAb7ACh2fjg5sEAQYByABEgKt2_D_BwE


----------



## Lil' Rob (Apr 11, 2004)

Too bad PhilCap is no longer in business...there were just east of downtown Akron and carried all kinds of stuff like that.


----------



## quackpot (May 17, 2009)

I bought a adapter that goes on my Dewalt battery off eBay. It has two ports for phone cords and a 12volt port on the side. It was around $30. Everyone at the fishing expo kept changing their phones.


----------

